# Micrometer carriage stop



## RobinHood (Sep 6, 2018)

My lathe manual shows an optional micrometer carriage stop. It did not come with the machine in my case. Based on the few dimensions given in the original drawings, I decided to reverse engineer my own.





Here are most of the components before final assembly. The barrel retaining taper pin and the spindle lock are missing. I used mild steel for the block and clamp plate. The rest is made of O1. I bought the grade 8 clamping bolt. No fancy machining for the most part, just milling, drilling and boring on the mill.





Closeup of the micrometer portion showing barrel, spindle and the graduated thimble. All lathe work for these parts except for the graduations and numbering. The thimble is press-fit onto the spindle at assembly.





Here is the setup to engrave the 50 graduations (giving 1/1000” divisions per line) on the thimble using the Deckel pantograph and the dividing head





Just about finished the graduations





Next the engraving of the numbers, also using the Deckel and the dividing head





Finished the numbers





All assembled and installed on the lathe





This was one of my long term projects that took about 2 years of more off than on time....


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice . Question; I'm deciding between dividing heAd or rotary table, seeing as you have dividing head, was that a preference or do you have / use both?

Also, I toured the hms Belfast ship that is in London by the tower bridge . Their machine shop was amazing (7 or more lathes) plus some interesting other tools including a pantograph . I couldn't think of a use for one until now -- thx!

Here is a picture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm still on the hunt for a Pantograph.  I missed out on 2 a few years ago I could have had foir free... sigh.  One day!


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 7, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> Question; I'm deciding between dividing heAd or rotary table, seeing as you have dividing head, was that a preference or do you have / use both?



I have both, an universal dividing head you see used here, and a 12” rotary table (I will post how I used it recently shortly).

My rotary table is not designed for vertical use like many of the newer models you see today. So i am essentially limited to “flat” work with it.

My dividing head, on the other hand, is able to tilt (measured from horizontal) from - 10* to + 90*. I needed this tilting capability on this job since the graduation lines are on a 15* surface in relation to the center axis of the thimble and the numbers are on a surface parallel to the axis.

My main uses for the pantograph so far have been to engrave lines and numbers/letters; copying artistic designs in freehand; and micro drilling/milling. The spindle will turn up to 20000 RPM. I have used micro carbide drill bits (1.0mm and smaller) to drill out broken taps and busted screws. The biggest problem, it seems, is runout of tooling. Too much, and the drill/endmill snaps instantly. But it is fun to experiment....


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 7, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a Pantograph. I missed out on 2 a few years ago I could have had foir free... sigh. One day!



How big of a pantograph are you looking for? I have a smaller brother to the Deckel GK 12, that I rarely use.... PM on its way...


----------



## PeterT (Sep 7, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> ... plus some interesting other tools including a pantograph . I couldn't think of a use for one until now -- thx!



Go on Stefan's YouTube channel, particularly some of the older vids. Lots of neat projects there showing the machine in action. They really are cool.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCY8gSLTqvs38bR9X061jFWw


----------



## PeterT (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice stop. The only thing I can contribute is I made mirrored 'twins' for either side of saddle so I could stop between 2 defined end points. Just so happened I had some work that benefitted by that capability so came in handy.


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 7, 2018)

PeterT said:


> The only thing I can contribute is I made mirrored 'twins' for either side of saddle so I could stop between 2 defined end points. Just so happened I had some work that benefitted by that capability so came in handy.


Great idea, at the rate i made the first one, it would be another ~ 2 years before the second one would be born...


----------



## kylemp (Sep 7, 2018)

RobinHood said:


> My lathe manual shows an optional micrometer carriage stop. It did not come with the machine in my case. Based on the few dimensions given in the original drawings, I decided to reverse engineer my own.
> View attachment 3488
> 
> Here are most of the components before final assembly. The barrel retaining taper pin and the spindle lock are missing. I used mild steel for the block and clamp plate. The rest is made of O1. I bought the grade 8 clamping bolt. No fancy machining for the most part, just milling, drilling and boring on the mill.
> ...


Nicely done Mr. Gotteswinter! I expect the YouTube video will be along shortly?


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 7, 2018)

the micrometer stop is very nicely made!


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 7, 2018)

kylemp said:


> Nicely done Mr. Gotteswinter! I expect the YouTube video will be along shortly?


Thank you for the compliment, but Stefan is lighyears ahead in terms of knowledge and experience.
Coincidentally: did you see his latest video? (



). He shows how the expert engraves on a curved surface. His is a much larger radius so he could do both digits in the same setup on the rotary table of the tenth divisions. Because of my much smaller radius, i had to do each digit separately, one before the tick mark and one after to get a good, uniform depth.


----------

